# european union



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Coming back from another recent EC summit in Rome , various European leaders were forced to take the train due to a strike by Swiss air traffic controllers; sitting together in the same compartment, travelling through the Swiss Alps, were Sarkozy, Cameron, Merkel and the young and very attractive female Irish foreign minister.

The train goes into a dark tunnel and a few seconds later there is the sound of a loud slap. When the train emerges from the tunnel, Sarkozy has a bright red, hand print on his cheek. No one speaks, everyone is extremely shocked and embarrassed.

Angela Merkel thinks: Sarkozy, not able to help himself, must have
groped the Irish girl in the dark, and she slapped his cheek.

The Irish girl thinks: Sarkozy, not able to help himself, must have
tried to grope me in the dark, but missed and fondled Merkel and she slapped his cheek.

Sarkozy thinks: Why me? That perfidious Cameron must have groped the Irish girl in the dark knowing that I'd get the blame for it and she slapped me... the English bastard.

And Cameron thinks: I can't wait for another tunnel, so I can smack
that little French **** again.


:lol:


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice one Mike. :lol: :lol:


----------



## gholt417 (Jan 30, 2010)

Pure class


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

A golden oldie revived. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Dave p


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I like the little ****.

Ray.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

From what I hear Ray it's him a Socialist or the National Front and he's not in the lead/

Dick


----------

